# Eva Maria Teich in Wien 22



## klammerfranz (9. Januar 2005)

Kennt jemand von Euch obigen Teich und hat vielleicht gar schon dort gefischt?

Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar. Wird angeblich vom Zentralverband der Sportfischer Österreichs bewirtschaftet. Haben die eigentlich eine Homepage? Ich hab im Internetz nämlich nix gefunden.

merci & grieskoch
klammerfranze


----------



## posengucker (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Eva Maria Teich in Wien 22*

Hallo Klammerfranz,

ein Freund von mir hatte mal eine Jahreskarte dort. Er war ein oder zweimal dort fischen und konnte einen Karpfen dort überlisten. Wir fischten damals hauptsächlich am Süssenbrunner See.

Meines Wissens ist der Eva Maria Teich nun in Provatbesitz und wird nicht mehr vom ZSVÖ verwaltet.

lg
Pogu


----------

